# Paying with Cash in Florida



## R17 (May 27, 2015)

Hi,

I'm from Germany and I'm for a couple of weeks in Orlando (Florida)
I want to use Uber for first time and is it possible to paying with cash ?

I don't have mobile internet there and would calling an Uber in a Hotel with Free Wifi.
At least can I pay with cash or do I need an Internet connection to be connected with my Uber driver and paying ?


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Hello,

I would recommend booking the trip at your hotel with wifi and inputting your destination. Once driver arrives he or she will have the necessary information and your card would be billed accordingly. Uber isn't a cash company so everything would be done with card. Good luck!


----------



## R17 (May 27, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would recommend booking the trip at your hotel with wifi and inputting your destination. Once driver arrives he or she will have the necessary information and your card would be billed accordingly. Uber isn't a cash company so everything would be done with card. Good luck!


Thank you for the answer.

If I'm using Paypal, would the driver automatically get the money, or must I check and confirm it ?
But without Internet I can't check or confirm the cash transfer. :/


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Buy a pre paid US SIM card. There is always Taxi service!
You cannot pay with cash, PayPal or any other way of your choosing.


----------



## R17 (May 27, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Buy a pre paid US SIM card. There is always Taxi service!
> You cannot pay with cash, PayPal or any other way of your choosing.


Do you know any cheap US PrePaid SIM Cards for couple of weeks ?
The normal Taxi Service is too overpriced and would try something new.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Download an application called Yelp and you will be able to find local stores that offer any services you can imagine.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

What brand phone do you have? Is it unlocked as most European phones are?
T-mobile has a good one, offer expires today. 
You could order it and have delivered to the hotel where you will be staying. 
http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/sim-card


----------



## R17 (May 27, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> What brand phone do you have? Is it unlocked as most European phones are?
> T-mobile has a good one, offer expires today.
> You could order it and have delivered to the hotel where you will be staying.


Yes it's an unlocked Phone (HTC ONE M7)
I'll be there in August and the offers is going to end earlier
But thank you for the link, now I'll look for an other Mobile phone provider.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

PayPal payments go through same as CC on Uber.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

You don't need internet after you order the uber to pay it is all automatic. You can order the uber from your hotel and then go about your day, when you need to order one to go back to the hotel just find a place that has Wi-Fi(McDonalds, gas stations, etc all have it) and order another one.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Buy a pre paid US SIM card. There is always Taxi service!
> You cannot pay with cash, PayPal or any other way of your choosing.


PayPal can be linked. I use it.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Buy a prepaid Visa gift card


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Buy a prepaid Visa gift card


Beat me to it. You can go to Walmart and buy releasable visa gift cards. Works the same as a regular card


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Buy a prepaid Visa gift card


I have seen posts that they don't work because it isn't linked to a bank account or revolving credit also no name attached so they aren't guaranteed their money, have you tried it?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I believe her/his issue is with data on the phone. I think he/she was trying to do PayPal direct with driver. 
But I could be wrong! Maybe R17 could clarify and then again by August FUber may be history in Orlando. 
Btw you cannot request an uber at MCO (Orlando International Airport)


----------



## R17 (May 27, 2015)

If I use paypal as a payment method, would I need an Internet connection at the end, to pay or will does it automatically. ?
I mean, would paypal withdraw my money on my account automatically without my confirmation ?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

No!
Yes!


----------

